# 19 y/o interested in making this my career.. many questions on where to begin!



## Diabeetus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey guys! This is my first post on this awesome forum and I hope it won't be my last. The community looks friendly enough for me to want to ask you guys some questions I had concerning this career path.

Some quick info:


I'm 19, almost 20.


I've been home schooled for the majority of my life, I graduated online 2 years ago.


I've never had a job


I don't drive (I do have my permit but I'm honestly not interested in learning to drive right now- I was in a minor car wreck but I've been too freaked out to drive since then).


I have a very professional attitude I strive to make people feel comfortable and wanted and I really enjoy helping people. 

*My questions:*
I'm really boggled on where to go from here. From what I understand I will need to go to school to become a certified EMT-B(asic) correct? Would I call up my local community colleges and ask if they have any EMS courses or do I call the local fire department or hospital and ask them for instructions on where to go? Maybe you guys can fill me in. 

As far as money goes from what I understand EMTs make just above minimum wage ($9-$11) but they get to work alot of hours (24/48hr shifts) and some days they don't get too many calls which results in getting paid to sit around- would this be true? 

I read some facts on my local city website about Fire and EMS, here they are:


*How Many EMTs & Paramedics Are There?*
63 EMTs and 12 Paramedics


*How Many Emergency Runs Are Completed in a Year?*
In 2009, we responded on 4635 emergency runs. This number will dramatically increase this year as we have for now assumed the non-emergent runs for the county.


*What Are the Training/Educational Requirements for EMTs and Paramedics?*
EMT school is usually a 6 month class and is offered at several colleges and by private instructors.
Paramedic school is a two year program and is offered at several colleges and by private instructors.  A paramedic is trained to administer medications, do cardiac monitoring, and emergency advanced life safety procedures. Some of these consist of IV therapy, intubation, and cardiac pacing.
Does my city seem to be over-crowded with EMTs? Is 4635 runs in a year alot? They're expecting more this year. Also I don't drive which would be a major set back if that plays a big part in my application process (which I can only assume it would). Having a ride to and from work is something I can promise but without actual drivers license it's just my word. Would not having drivers license hinder my job to become an EMT? 

Also another thing that's been on my mind *Are EMT-B(asic) expected to drive the ambulance? Again, I don't drive but even if I could drive I don't know if I would be interested in driving the ambulance. Do most agencies hire their own drivers?* Also if anyone here has been an EMT-B(asic) or is currently one can you tell me what your average work day is like? Do you sit inside alot and ride in the back of the ambulance? Do you find the job to be pretty relaxing, despite its nature of sometimes dealing with nasty situations?

I'm so interested in learning more, I feel very passionate about signing up however, I don't want to jump into the field blind without any facts or advice from experienced people. If I can have 5 minutes of any of your time to answer my questions and give me some insight on your life and job as an EMT I would be incredibly happy and appreciative  thank you and have a nice night.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 17, 2010)

First thing first:

If you want to be an EMT / Paramedic on the road, you NEED to have your drivers license.  I can't think of any place, atleast around here, that will hire you without a license.  You might get hired as just an attendent and not a driver, but I've never not seen a drivers license as a requirement.


As far as where to go to school:  Where do you live?  If we know that, someone near you is better able to let you know about local schools.  If not, then yes, call the CCs and ask them about their EMS program, and as your local EMS agencies about where they would recommend.  



4365 calls/year is not that many, to me atleast, as it's 11 a day, probably split between multiple trucks, but we also don't know your city's population.  A city such as Ft Worth does 100,000 calls a year.



As for getting paid to do nothing-- yes, that's a possibility.  There will be times where you're bored out of your mind, and other days where you run non-stop without a break.    Not all departments are 24hr shifts... there are plenty of 8/12/16s out there.




As for "overcrowded" with EMTs... if you want a career in EMS, get your Paramedic.  You'll be worth more.  (Not that EMTs AREN'T worth something... *runs and hides*)


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 17, 2010)

Diabeetus said:


> Also another thing that's been on my mind *Are EMT-B(asic) expected to drive the ambulance? Again, I don't drive but even if I could drive I don't know if I would be interested in driving the ambulance. Do most agencies hire their own drivers?*



Yes, they do hire their own drivers. 

They're called EMT-Bs. 

EMS jobs that don't involve driving are very few and far between.


----------



## Roban09 (Sep 17, 2010)

You seem like you are on the right track. I was kind of like you around this time last year. I was really interested in the field of EMS and all that, but didn't know how to get started. What I did and your best bet would be to go to a local Community College or Agency and ask them if they have a way you could start attending classes for your EMT-B license. 

For me 11 calls a day would be a god send. I haven't yet gotten on a full time ambulance service, but I run with a volunteer fire department that does lift asst and all that and we rarely get one call a day. Like I said tho, thats for when they the protocols call for fire departments getting dispatched out. So, my numbers may be way off. (I too am kind of new to this)

Driving is a BIG aspect about EMS. Especially for basics. Think of it like this. You are on an ALS unit(Ambulance with a paramedic) called for someone complaining of chest pain. You don't want the person trained in IV stuff, reading heart rhymes, and etc driving. You want them in the back of the truck dealing with the pt. While you, being the basic, drive safely and attentively to the hospital.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 17, 2010)

Diabeetus said:


> *My questions:*
> I'm really boggled on where to go from here. From what I understand I will need to go to school to become a certified EMT-B(asic) correct? Would I call up my local community colleges and ask if they have any EMS courses or do I call the local fire department or hospital and ask them for instructions on where to go? Maybe you guys can fill me in.


Local community colleges and fire departments might have EMT-B programs. Also, in general state and regional (if in a state with a regional system) EMS government websites will generally have a listing of all programs. Simply google "[your state name] EMS" (e.g. "California EMS" for me) and normally the first link if the state agency that oversees EMS. 



> As far as money goes from what I understand EMTs make just above minimum wage ($9-$11) but they get to work alot of hours (24/48hr shifts) and some days they don't get too many calls which results in getting paid to sit around- would this be true?


Depends on the company. At my first company (large local company) I was with for 2 years starting pay went from $9 to $10 over the two years. When I left, there was call bonuses for running more than 7 calls per 12 hour shift, a 4 shift/wk $1/hr differential, and a few other bonus options. We normally ran somewhere between 4 to 7 calls a shift, but it could vary from 1-2 (very rare) to several. There was also a handful of 24 hour cars, but those were seniority based and hard to get on (same with the Children's Hospital units). 

At the second job (small local company in a different state), started at $12 an hour, went up to $13 after probation. Basically all calls were scheduled and on the days I worked was minimal. 


> Does my city seem to be over-crowded with EMTs? Is 4635 runs in a year alot? They're expecting more this year. Also I don't drive which would be a major set back if that plays a big part in my application process (which I can only assume it would). Having a ride to and from work is something I can promise but without actual drivers license it's just my word. Would not having drivers license hinder my job to become an EMT?


That's about 13 calls a day, so it really depends on the number of units they're running. If they have 2 or more units, then it isn't bad. With 12 paramedics, if they're doing a Kelly style 24 hour schedule with 3 different groups, that gives them 4 paramedics a day, which would mean 2 dual paramedic or up to 4 single paramedic ambulance. Without knowing how many of the EMS providers are in leadership/training/QA roles instead of running calls, what their staffing looks like (dual paramedic vs single paramedic. Paramedics on ambulances vs paramedics on non-ambulances (fire engines, fly cars, etc)) and the number of ambulances they run, it's hard to tell just by number of employees and run volume. 



> Also another thing that's been on my mind *Are EMT-B(asic) expected to drive the ambulance? Again, I don't drive but even if I could drive I don't know if I would be interested in driving the ambulance. Do most agencies hire their own drivers?* Also if anyone here has been an EMT-B(asic) or is currently one can you tell me what your average work day is like? Do you sit inside alot and ride in the back of the ambulance? Do you find the job to be pretty relaxing, despite its nature of sometimes dealing with nasty situations?



As mentioned earlier, the driver is a paramedic or EMT. If the ambulance crew is an EMT and a paramedic (since most areas require 2 licensed providers on an ambulance), then the EMT is driving unless the patient isn't critical. Similarly, how the shift is run is going to vary depending on company and deployment. Some companies use bases and garages that crews return to when not on calls. Others post units on street corners. Still others post at hospitals.  So the "typical shift" is going to vary greatly depending on the service.


----------



## Diabeetus (Sep 17, 2010)

I definitely understand the impact of driving being a big part in the EMS field. It's way bigger than I imagined but it's very understandable and in a way it has made me motivated to go out and get over my fear of driving.  From reading different questions I found on Google it seems as if EMT-Bs are expected to drive like LucidResq said, or atleast switch positions with the driver every other call out of common courtesy.

Can you guys tell me what the environment is like at your stations when you aren't busy? Do you really sit around and watch TV, play video games or 'hang out' until you get a call? I hear alot of complain about the pay but as a 19 y/o with as of right now no responsibilities or expensive habits (smoking) I think I could live very successfully as an EMT-B granted I know my living expenses for when I become independent. How do you guys cope with the pay? I imagine some of you have families can the pay be stressful? 

And one thing I find very interesting is the fact sometimes you may have to work 24/48/74 hour shifts, have any of you had to do this? Was it stressful? Or do you prefer that kind of work shift? Me personally would love to try something like that out. I think working 3 days out of the week would be very easy to cope with, especially if the station environment is laid back and very friendly. 

Sorry to ramble on, it's just that even finding out I will need to get over my fear of driving I feel passionate about doing so now if it means getting a job in the EMS field. Maybe it's a hint that this is for me. Also is it uncommon for very young people (20-21) to come in looking to volunteer or apply for the job in your areas? EMT-B strikes me as a job that would see alot of young people interested in the career.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 17, 2010)

Diabeetus said:


> Can you guys tell me what the environment is like at your stations when you aren't busy? Do you really sit around and watch TV, play video games or 'hang out' until you get a call? I hear alot of complain about the pay but as a 19 y/o with as of right now no responsibilities or expensive habits (smoking) I think I could live very successfully as an EMT-B granted I know my living expenses for when I become independent. How do you guys cope with the pay? I imagine some of you have families can the pay be stressful?


Yea... basically watch TV or DVDs or play on my computer. I generally attempted (and failed) to study since I was in undergrad during my first job and grad school during my second job. 




> And one thing I find very interesting is the fact sometimes you may have to work 24/48/74 hour shifts, have any of you had to do this? Was it stressful? Or do you prefer that kind of work shift? Me personally would love to try something like that out. I think working 3 days out of the week would be very easy to cope with, especially if the station environment is laid back and very friendly.



At my second company, the shifts were 17 hour shifts, but really small and short call volumes (4 when I started, about 7 when I left, transports all under 10 minutes. All scheduled non-emergent).
Really small call volumes that were generally  ran in groups (for example, 2 patients going to the same dialysis center with start times reasonable close together, so run 2 calls going to the dialysis clinic, 2-3 hour break in the area, run 2 calls running from the dialysis clinic, go home) wasn't too bad.

At my first company, it was 12 hour shifts with scheduled non-emergent (going to Dr. Offices, dialysis, wound care, etc), non-scheduled (non-emergent critical care transports generally weren't, hospital discharges, hospital transfers, etc), and emergent calls. The company serviced a rather large area, so the number of calls varied greatly and could cause stress even in a 12 hour shift. Running back to back calls straight for 12+ hours can be painful. I say 12+ hours since we got double time after 12 hours (time and a half after 8), and I'm generally more than willing to run calls for $20/hr.

As such, I would be hesitant at taking a job running back to back for 12 hours and absolutely refuse a job running calls constantly for 24+ hours. 24 hour shifts are great if the calls are all at a constant time (say, mostly at night while occasionally running a day call) and nothing short of insane if calls are disperse through the 24 hours or anything close to a high call volume.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 17, 2010)

As for what you do in your off time on shift, depends.  Typically if you're at a station, once all the chores are done, your time is your time, so long as you make it to your truck in a pre-determined time (usually 2 min)

If you don't have a station, but instead post in a truck all shift, again, your time is your time.  I often sleep, surf the net, or watch TV on my phone when not running calls.  My partner studies.


Shift lengths (24,48,72) depends on the company, and 48hr and 72hr shifts are pretty rare in urban/suburban departments... those are typically seen at more rural areas with a much slower call volume.  I work 12hr shifts which do 24hr in one week and 60 the next.  


As far as pay, a brand new EMT at my company starts at $10.55.  As a Paramedic, I get started a bit higher.

I'm somewhat comfortable with what I make (be more so if I didn't have a $300 car payment...) but I'm also single without a kid.


----------



## Roban09 (Sep 17, 2010)

In regards to pay. From what I hear, talking to paramedics that have been in the field for 10+ years, the pay is not worth the work that we do. You can't be in this field for purely finical gain. Because you have to face facts some days you may be stuck on the interstate waiting in a cold rain while the fire department is cutting someone out of a car or it will be 4am on that 24 hour shift and Grandma is having a rectal bleed and you have to take good care of her. You have to be able to find joy in this type of field, or it will chew on you and spit you out. At least that is how I see it. 

About the environment it varies from agency to agency. The one I did my clinical with for my EMT-B class was awesome in my mind. I picked a late 12 hour shift( 7pm to 7am) where after driving around a bit we sat around in lounge chairs while watching Pawn Stars. (it was a slow night only 2 calls for my clinical)

I don't mean try to turn you away from the field. It is an excellent field to be in, but you just need to know that its not all joke around at the station.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Sep 17, 2010)

it sounds like the driving hangup is something you will have to get over. cause that will be a big part of your job. get your license now so you actually have some experience, and a dmv history.

i would pursue it though. if it doesnt work out you will only be out a few hundred dollars and six months of school. and still young enough to move in another direction.

at my place i make $17 an hour. work 12 hours, OT after 40. as far as a typical shift there isnt one. being a PT employee i could be on a BLS transfer, ALS transfer, ALS 911, or CCT shift any given day. i also do standbys some days.  sometimes we post at a station, sometimes at starbucks. i do a lot of reading, and surfing the web on my phone, sometimes we watch dvds or sleep.

its a mostly thankless job but someone has got to do it.


----------



## firetender (Sep 17, 2010)

Unfortunately, the driving thing is so much an ESSENTIAL part of the job description, you'll have to take care of that before you can even bother with all the other questions.

Good luck!


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 17, 2010)

It sounds like he doesn't want to be an ambulance driver B)


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 17, 2010)

beano said:


> it sounds like the driving hangup is something you will have to get over. cause that will be a big part of your job. get your license now so you actually have some experience, and *a dmv history.*



Actually, I'd try to skip out on that...


----------



## Diabeetus (Sep 18, 2010)

For you guys and girls who drive the ambulance can you give me any insight? Does it get your adrenaline rushing when you're behind the wheel with the lights and sirens on? I've only ever seen an ambulance in actual heavy traffic 2-3 times my whole life and it looked like a very intense situation for any driver who is waiting for cars to move out of his/her way to get through- as I think about being in that specific situation it scares me a bit to think that could be me with a victim in the back of my ambulance and I'm trying my hardest to squeeze through cars and not to bump none. Have you guys ever had any close accidents? Is the rule of thumb for ambulance drivers to get there as fast and safe as possibly even if that means slowly working your way through traffic? As long as you're safe? 

As I think more in-depth about it there shouldn't be many situations where my first instinct is to RUSH to the hospital because this person is so close to dying, surely most of the time the paramedic can take good care of injured people long enough for a safe, yet, slightly faster ambulance ride? I guess I'm scared of going 100MPH through traffic to get to a hospital in fear of wrecking. Do you ambulance drivers often have to go past the speed limit?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 18, 2010)

Diabeetus said:


> For you guys and girls who drive the ambulance can you give me any insight? Does it get your adrenaline rushing when you're behind the wheel with the lights and sirens on? I've only ever seen an ambulance in actual heavy traffic 2-3 times my whole life and it looked like a very intense situation for any driver who is waiting for cars to move out of his/her way to get through- as I think about being in that specific situation it scares me a bit to think that could be me with a victim in the back of my ambulance and I'm trying my hardest to squeeze through cars and not to bump none. Have you guys ever had any close accidents? Is the rule of thumb for ambulance drivers to get there as fast and safe as possibly even if that means slowly working your way through traffic? As long as you're safe?



Personally, I don't get a 'ZOMG adrenalin rush.' I find it interesting in a strategic way, but that's probably more due to not driving with lights and sirens often when I did work. However, I'm also a person who takes things easily. For example, if the only way I'm going to be able to get through an intersection is to force a car into the intersection, then I turn the lights off, the sirens off and hum to myself. No reason to get frustrated, upset, or push a car into oncoming traffic. The 30-60 seconds simply isn't worth it. However (and this is where the strategy comes into play), a good driver would be monitoring what's occurring up ahead and be prepared to switch to oncoming traffic lanes (who are being held against a red as well), which all but eliminates the issue of congestion at traffic lights. 

As far as speed, slow is smooth, smooth is fast. No amount of speed is going to save time worth disrupting care in the back nor is any amount of speed going to save time if you end up in an accident. 




> As I think more in-depth about it there shouldn't be many situations where my first instinct is to RUSH to the hospital because this person is so close to dying, surely most of the time the paramedic can take good care of injured people long enough for a safe, yet, slightly faster ambulance ride? I guess I'm scared of going 100MPH through traffic to get to a hospital in fear of wrecking. Do you ambulance drivers often have to go past the speed limit?


Many situations? No, however they do happen. However one thing to keep in mind (do a Google Scholar search to bring them up), in general the time saved by lights and sirens are *clinically* insignificant*. An extra 20 seconds to arrive safely isn't going to change an outcome.


*Use of the term "clinically" is important because it's pretty well proven that lights and sirens does save time. Just not the amount of time most people thinks it actually saves.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Sep 18, 2010)

the first rule of driving with lights and sirens is to drive safe.

its not your emergency

what happens if you cause an accident and make more patients? what if you make yourself a patient? how does that help your original patient?

any employer should put you in a EVOC (emerg. veh. operations course) where they, hopefully, teach you how to drive safe. there are state laws limiting how fast you can drive, even Code3, plus you should always be driving safely no matter how fast or where you are. you are responsible for anything that happens when you have lights and sirens, its not a license to ill.

having been driving C3 for less than 1 year it is still kind of nerve racking sometimes but its a lot easier after doing it a few times.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 18, 2010)

beano said:


> there are state laws limiting how fast you can drive, even Code3,



Outside of the catchall "do regard," not in California. Authorized emergencies vehicles displaying a forward facing burning red lamp and sounding a siren as needed is specifically exempt from Chapter 7 (chapter dealing with speed laws).

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d11/vc21055.htm


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 18, 2010)

I always found driving with lights and sirens a major pain.

The sound is annoying, with modern sound proofing, nobody ut the people in the unit seem to hear it. To solve the "problem" somebody decided to put dual sirens in, which only made it more annoying.

When people actually do see the lights and hear the siren, when you get close to them, like in traffic, they have no idea how to react, they do the most off the wall things to get out of the way, or they simply stop exactly where they are at. It is dangerous to go around them, it is dangerous to stop behind them. 

Crossing left of center isn't erfect either, they is always going to be somebody who finds it extraordinarily lucky traffic stopped for them or talking on the phone and going through the light anyway because they weren't expecting something out of the ordinary.

The speed doesn't help much either. Going to the call the few seconds you save doesn't make a clinical difference as was pointed out. Even if it did, there are cheaper and safer ways to make that difference. 

If you are in the back actually trying to perform procedures or take care of a patient, the constant swerving and the bouncing makes it more difficult. If the patient is in anytype of pain it mkes it worse. They also like to complain about how uncomfortable the ride is. (I guess I should point out most people who are in an ambulance aren't critically ill) 

I confess, for many years my attitude has been "i'll get there when I get there." But the only place I really wanted to get to was home after the shift.

In EMS we lke our fantasies, and driving with lights and sirens is one of them.

The first department I was on would not let a person drive until they had a year on. Another department went with 6 months. But in far too many places, the new guy is driving. The person who is worried about the call, has to worry about all kinds of things driving they never had to before, where to go, how to get there, what buttons to press and when, look out for drivers doing very crazy stuff, and not having the experience to anticipate some of the outright recklessness that is inherent.

It is an unsafe practice and a major pain.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 18, 2010)

Diabeetus said:


> As I think more in-depth about it there shouldn't be many situations where my first instinct is to RUSH to the hospital because this person is so close to dying, surely most of the time the paramedic can take good care of injured people long enough for a safe, yet, slightly faster ambulance ride? I guess I'm scared of going 100MPH through traffic to get to a hospital in fear of wrecking. Do you ambulance drivers often have to go past the speed limit?



A real story to maybe give you a little perspective on this... 

My boyfriend recently had a patient who suddenly started crashing fast in the back with the medic as he was driving. He started running emergent (lights & sirens), and increased the hussle just a little bit. They were traveling down a busy surface street, fortunately after the rush hour peak. He did cautiously and very slowly go thru some red lights, but didn't really go over 10 mph over the speed limit. 

The lady ended up dying, and of course he came home picking it apart, wondering what he could have done better. This is the first patient he's had die on him. He debated whether or not he should have drove faster... 

I told him "it's better that you're here tonight regretting not driving fast enough and that the patient died, than me sitting here alone regretting that you drove too fast and killed all 3 of you."


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 18, 2010)

The key here is, don't get so caught up in your job that you forget what you're doing it for: the people you come home to. It is still just a job. A successful day is not necessarily when you save every single patient, it's when everyone goes home.


----------



## shivi1345 (Dec 6, 2010)

not to steal his thread, but....

I'm pretty much in the same position (just turned 20, I have a high school diploma), I've had jobs before and have completed a bit of Junior College, and I can/don't mind driving

How would you guys recommend I go about getting this off the ground?

From what I've read here:

1) I should find a EMT-B class (probably at a JC)
2) Pass that then start working (full time?) (with a local company?)
3) While working get the higher EMT licenses (EMT-II?)
4) With that license get a new job, and work towards getting the Paramedic     certifications
5) Then finally I'm a paramedic and life is good? lol

I realize that $ isn't the ultimate goal, but I wouldn't want to be living off minimum wage in 5-10 yrs; but it seems like compensation goes up as your experience goes up. Right?

I really want to get started, but like the OP said I want to make sure I know what I'm doing before I dive in. 

I live in So Cal, LA/Ventura County btw

any help/suggestions are greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## exodus (Dec 6, 2010)

shivi1345 said:


> not to steal his thread, but....
> 
> I'm pretty much in the same position (just turned 20, I have a high school diploma), I've had jobs before and have completed a bit of Junior College, and I can/don't mind driving
> 
> ...



Get your ASN from a local JC. Then get a job at an ER and get experience, then find a hospital to sponsor you for your BSN. Once you have experience on that, get a job as a flight nurse, or CCT nurse. Much much more money, and still on the streets.


----------



## shivi1345 (Dec 6, 2010)

^ lol idk half of what that means

I did some research though....

it seems like ASN and BSN's are nursing programs?

are you saying I should sign up for the nursing program (long wait list @ Moorpark College btw) rather than the EMT program?

Do 20y/o guys straight out of the class get hired by ER's? (either EMT-B or ASN)

Then becoming a CCT nurse or Flight nurse just requires more certifications and stuff once you're a RN?

Is that a more advantageous career path? (as opposed to a paramedic)


again, I really don't know anythingg about the subject; please excuse my ignorance

thanks


----------



## exodus (Dec 6, 2010)

It's a much better career path to take. There is absolutely no advancement as a paramedic (other than flight medic, then you're at the top...) Emt's very rarely get hired on at ER's right away.  An ASN will take ~2 to 3 yeras, but you will get hired easily at a hospital right away, and make much more money. To become a flight or CCT nurse, you will need ER and or ICU experience first. There's a few extra certifications you get ontop of the RN such as PALS and ACLS.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 6, 2010)

exodus said:


> Get your ASN from a local JC. Then get a job at an ER and get experience, then find a hospital to sponsor you for your BSN. Once you have experience on that, get a job as a flight nurse, or CCT nurse. Much much more money, and still on the streets.



Naw. Medical school, EM residency, EMS fellowship, then run your own EMS fiefdom and ensure that there's an option for physician response. After all, the best QI is direct observation.


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 6, 2010)

shivi1345 said:


> not to steal his thread, but....
> 
> I'm pretty much in the same position (just turned 20, I have a high school diploma), I've had jobs before and have completed a bit of Junior College, and I can/don't mind driving
> 
> ...



This goes to you as well as OP.
A really great thing in EMS is that most places allow ride-alongs, where some waivers are signed and people are allowed to sort of shadow the techs on a shift. Try checking out local services and see what you can find.
If the first one says no, try another. Every one is different.


----------



## shivi1345 (Dec 7, 2010)

exodus said:


> It's a much better career path to take. There is absolutely no advancement as a paramedic (other than flight medic, then you're at the top...) Emt's very rarely get hired on at ER's right away.  An ASN will take ~2 to 3 yeras, but you will get hired easily at a hospital right away, and make much more money. To become a flight or CCT nurse, you will need ER and or ICU experience first. There's a few extra certifications you get ontop of the RN such as PALS and ACLS.



k so I'm a little confused still....

You're saying that I should go for the Nursing program:

http://www.moorparkcollege.edu/departments/academic/nursing/application_process.shtml

there's no real point in following the EMT/Paramedic route? (I looked it up and saw that flight medics shouldn't really expect much more $, is that true?)

and the difference between a CCT nurse and a flight nurse is the ASN program?

Is there any point in even taking the EMT-B, 1 semester program?

thanks agn lol


----------



## exodus (Dec 7, 2010)

shivi1345 said:


> k so I'm a little confused still....
> 
> You're saying that I should go for the Nursing program:
> 
> ...



CCT nurse = ground transport flight nurse = air transport. That's it.

ASN = Associate in Nursing
BSN = Bachelors in Nursing

And an EMT-B course won't help you very much in nursing school.


----------



## shivi1345 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ahh ic ic......

So maybe EMTlife is the wrong place to be?


----------



## mux (Dec 8, 2010)

shivi1345 said:


> Ahh ic ic......
> 
> So maybe EMTlife is the wrong place to be?


That depends on *you*. Honestly I was in your same exact position a few months ago (sort of). My advantage was that I know a few EMT's (B's and P's) as well as some RN's (One has over 20 years under her belt). How does this relate to your inquiry? Well, lets take a look at what exodus posted for example:



exodus said:


> It's a much better career path to take. There is absolutely no advancement as a paramedic (other than flight medic, then you're at the top...) Emt's very rarely get hired on at ER's right away.  An ASN will take ~2 to 3 yeras,* but you will get hired easily at a hospital right away*, and make much more money. To become a flight or CCT nurse, you will need ER and or ICU experience first. There's a few extra certifications you get ontop of the RN such as PALS and ACLS.


Most of the stuff I quoted is absolutely correct from what I've been told. I have bolded what is mostly *incorrect* in most SoCal regions. Even with the RN's that I know now, if I were to take and pass my RN test I would be hard pressed finding a job in SoCal as a nurse, period. That could change in a few months though, just like every other career field right now.

I honestly have no idea where you're getting your information exodus. I'm not saying it's completely wrong as employment opportunities are completely regional right now for every field in SoCal it seems like. I'm retraining from another field myself since employment in it is next to zero. I've just been told by 4 RN's that getting employed as a nurse with no medical experience is almost impossible right now unless you get extremely lucky. In case you are wondering, two work in San Fernando, one works in San Diego, and another works near Hollywood. 

All of them said roughly the same thing; No experience, likely no callback. So honestly, it's going to be a personal decision you have to make, shivi. Just do what will make you happy at the end of the day.


----------

